# Finally did cable management



## The VCR King

Broke out the bulk pack of black zip-ties and got to work. I removed all my cables and re-plugged them in while zip-tying everything I could to the backside of the frame of the case. It looks SO much cleaner now and I can feel a huge difference in airflow when I put my hand over the fans. 

Up next: replace the dying front case fans and add a wifi card


----------



## voyagerfan99

>Posts about his accomplishment
>Doesn't post before/after pics


----------



## The VCR King

voyagerfan99 said:


> >Posts about his accomplishment
> >Doesn't post before/after pics


Before:





After:





I couldn't do too much since it's a non-modular PSU but I tried my best.


----------



## Laquer Head

Wait,, so what exactly did you do? 

Looks like the same dirty, dust trap as before!!!


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> Wait,, so what exactly did you do?
> 
> Looks like the same dirty, dust trap as before!!!


I tidied up the cables best I could... and I still need to dust it but I haven't had time to go up to MicroCenter and pick up some duster cans.

The cables look like I did nothing in the pics but in person it looks really different.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> I tidied up the cables best I could... and I still need to dust it but I haven't had time to go up to MicroCenter and pick up some duster cans.
> 
> The cables look like I did nothing in the pics but in person it looks really different.



Ahh right, like the old saying the camera adds 50 pounds.. in this case the camera perfectly captured the transition from before to after.. I got ya!!!!


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> Ahh right, like the old saying the camera adds 50 pounds.. in this case the camera perfectly captured the transition from before to after.. I got ya!!!!


I get it I get it, this PC is not a show piece by any means at all. It ain't perfect. You don't need to constantly remind me in every thread I post. I'm really tired of it.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> I get it I get it, this PC is not a show piece by any means at all. It ain't perfect. You don't need to constantly remind me in every thread I post. I'm really tired of it.



I wasn't commenting on the show-worthiness of the PC, I was saying that you can barely see that you did anything at all, and it was just mild ribbing at the excitement you burst in here with - but when it came time to show, if fell flat a bit.

Go get some air cans...or....

Do what I did, grab one of these bad boys ---> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...002&cm_re=metro_duster-_-96-367-002-_-Product


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> I wasn't commenting on the show-worthiness of the PC, I was saying that you can barely see that you did anything at all, and it was just mild ribbing at the excitement you burst in here with - but when it came time to show, if fell flat a bit.
> 
> Go get some air cans...or....
> 
> Do what I did, grab one of these bad boys ---> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...002&cm_re=metro_duster-_-96-367-002-_-Product


120v air duster... I didn't know those existed. Next trip I take to MicroCenter I'll pick one up.


----------



## Laquer Head

Its a one time cost,.. I spent so much on air dusters over the years and always getting the nasty bitterent on my hands

- this machine made up for itself with just 5-6 air cans from Staples.


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> - this machine made up for itself with just 5-6 air cans from Staples.


Which is why you go to Costco. They sell a 6 pack for like $12. lol


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Which is why you go to Costco. They sell a 6 pack for like $12. lol


I'll have you know, Mr. Environmental Catastrophe, that I care about mother earth and not spraying more and more unnecessary chemicals into the atmosphere...

jerk


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> I'll have you know, Mr. Environmental Catastrophe, that I care about mother earth and not spraying more and more unnecessary chemicals into the atmosphere...
> 
> jerk


Cut that crap, you drive a friggin range rover ffs.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Cut that crap, you drive a friggin range rover ffs.


Yeah, but I always get the 91 octane from Shell..so it balances out.

P.S. .. You know where Costco gets their puppy chow from.... recycled Puppies! How you feel now murderer


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> Yeah, but I always get the 91 octane from Shell..so it balances out.


Not sure that's how it works man... lol


----------



## Laquer Head

91 burns faster, thus allowing me to get from environmental meeting to environmental meeting much faster than say a..umm a FIAT ..for example.


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> I'll have you know, Mr. Environmental Catastrophe, *that I care about mother earth and not spraying more and more unnecessary chemicals into the atmosphere...*





Laquer Head said:


> *91 burns faster*, thus allowing me to get from environmental meeting to environmental meeting much faster



That's quite a contradiction you've got there...


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> That's quite a contradiction you've got there...


......

Might as well lock this thread.. hes gone way off topic..


----------



## The VCR King




----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> ......
> 
> Might as well lock this thread.. hes gone way off topic..


Says the guy who derailed it first. 

@The VCR King, why is your place so dusty? Change the furnace filters lately?


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Says the guy who derailed it first.
> 
> @The VCR King, why is your place so dusty? Change the furnace filters lately?


Those are the furnace filters...LMAO


----------



## The VCR King

Intel_man said:


> Says the guy who derailed it first.
> 
> @The VCR King, why is your place so dusty? Change the furnace filters lately?


Animals. We have a large dog and a long haired cat. The cat is an indoor-outdoor pet and he brings in a lot of dust. He also enjoys sleeping on my desk and the PC sucks in a lot of his dust.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> Animals. We have a large dog and a long haired cat. The cat is an indoor-outdoor pet and he brings in a lot of dust. He also enjoys sleeping on my desk and the PC sucks in a lot of his dust.


Definitely invest in one of those electronic dusters, you can literally do one big manual clean of entire machine - then just air dust every few days and it will never be like that anymore.


----------



## Darren

I vividly recall you saying on more than one occasion you dust it every week but then you post pictures of it and it's literally always dusty.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> I vividly recall you saying on more than one occasion you dust it every week but then you post pictures of it and it's literally always dusty.


I think my rig accumulates less dust in a year than his does in a week.


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> Definitely invest in one of those electronic dusters, you can literally do one big manual clean of entire machine - then just air dust every few days and it will never be like that anymore.


My house is really dusty because we have two animals that shed a lot, the cat box is in the proximity of my PC (in the corner of the office) so every time the cat covers up his crap the litter dust gets kicked up around the office, we make sculptures out of scrap wood and there's wood particles in the air upstairs where we have the woodworking area at which is the room adjacent to the office. We vacuum weekly and dust off everything but my PC seems to suck everything in anyways.

I should get some fan filters tbh


----------



## voyagerfan99

The VCR King said:


> I should get some fan filters tbh


No you should make that cat shit in his box elsewhere.


----------



## aldan

Laquer Head said:


> 91 burns faster, thus allowing me to get from environmental meeting to environmental meeting much faster than say a..umm a FIAT ..for example.


i really almost hate to do this to you but the higher the octane rating the slower the burn.LMAO.


----------



## Calin

Your cable management reminds me of me 3 years ago


----------



## Laquer Head

aldan said:


> i really almost hate to do this to you but the higher the octane rating the slower the burn.LMAO.


I was wondering if someone was gonna mention that... thanks for not letting me down..


----------



## Geoff

You need to route more of your cables behind the motherboard tray, don't route them over the motherboard and just stuff the excess in those holes.

Also, to really clean it up you need to take it apart, clean the case, then put it back together.


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> You need to route more of your cables behind the motherboard tray, don't route them over the motherboard and just stuff the excess in those holes.
> 
> *Also, to really clean it up you need to take it apart, clean the case, then put it back together.*



THIS ^^^ 100%


----------



## mistersprinkles

With all the problems the poor kid has had with his computer completely disassembling it is the last thing I would do lest he introduce further problems.


----------



## The VCR King

mistersprinkles said:


> With all the problems the poor kid has had with his computer completely disassembling it is the last thing I would do lest he introduce further problems.


Yeah I'll pass on that one. I'd be more willing to risk putting the whole rig through the dishwasher before I'd actually rebuild it. Lol.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The VCR King said:


> Yeah I'll pass on that one. I'd be more willing to risk putting the whole rig through the dishwasher before I'd actually rebuild it. Lol.


Oh god....a S.T.A.R.S. Junior in the making....


----------



## aldan

Laquer Head said:


> I was wondering if someone was gonna mention that... thanks for not letting me down..


once a mechanic,etc etc etc.lol


----------



## JLuchinski

The VCR King said:


> Yeah I'll pass on that one. I'd be more willing to risk putting the whole rig through the dishwasher before I'd actually rebuild it. Lol.


But that's the fun part of owning a PC. I love taking my system apart, cleaning it, re-applying thermal past and putting it back together.


----------



## Cromewell

JLuchinski said:


> But that's the fun part of owning a PC. I love taking my system apart, cleaning it, re-applying thermal past and putting it back together.


I'm not sure ripping everything apart to reapply paste is fun, but to each their own 

You just have to look back through VCR kings threads to see why it may not be a good idea for him to do it.

Looking at the before and after that he posted...did anything really change?


----------



## Geoff

The VCR King said:


> Yeah I'll pass on that one. I'd be more willing to risk putting the whole rig through the dishwasher before I'd actually rebuild it. Lol.


Why?  Do you not remember how to build a computer?  Honestly, doing a complete tear down, rebuild, and reinstall of the OS could potentially fix some of your issues.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I need to tear my rig down for its annual cleaning sometime soon. It's a bit nasty.


----------



## The VCR King

Geoff said:


> Why?  Do you not remember how to build a computer?  Honestly, doing a complete tear down, rebuild, and reinstall of the OS could potentially fix some of your issues.


I know how to build a computer from the ground up. I've built plenty of rigs for friends and family. 

I'm just afraid to disassemble my rig because with all the issues it already has, I don't want to potentially create more.


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> I've built plenty of rigs for friends and family.


Should be a walk in the park then bro


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> Should be a walk in the park then bro


He should probably clean it in the park too... as a park is probably a safer area to do it than his home full of dust and power surges.


----------



## Darren

If anything you'd probably be more likely to fix your issue than make it worse. I still think you've got some weird grounding issue or something not done quite right. A complete tear down, clean, and rebuild is never a bad idea. Especially if it's this dusty. I do a teardown/clean everytime I add a part which at my current rate puts me at every year. As long as you've had it and given that you haven't before you definitely should.

Not like we can't help you if you do bork it.


----------



## The VCR King

Darren said:


> If anything you'd probably be more likely to fix your issue than make it worse. I still think you've got some weird grounding issue or something not done quite right. A complete tear down, clean, and rebuild is never a bad idea. Especially if it's this dusty. I do a teardown/clean everytime I add a part which at my current rate puts me at every year. As long as you've had it and given that you haven't before you definitely should.
> 
> Not like we can't help you if you do bork it.


I very well may go ahead and try rebuilding it over spring break when I have time to actually sit down with it and concentrate and take my time working on it without rushing


----------



## Intel_man

The VCR King said:


> I very well may go ahead and try rebuilding it over spring break when I have time to actually sit down with it and concentrate and take my time working on it without rushing


A full rebuild takes less than half a day to do...


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> A full rebuild takes less than half a day to do...


If you're booking it you can completely tear down and rebuild in an hour or so depending on the set up and experience level. I've had a few instances at work having to do case swaps or PSU installs while the customer waits and watches. Gotten pretty good at being quick with it. Half a day is like taking your time on your first build slow.


----------



## Intel_man

I was talking about disassembling each part, doing a full cleanup and putting it back together properly with cable management. That will take more than an hour...


----------

